# Niner RIP e9 or wait for something else?



## stumphumper92 (Apr 26, 2019)

I tested out a few emtb’s for the first time yesterday. It was my first time ever on one. I tried a Niner WFO e9, specialized turbo levo and a mondraker. I liked the Niner the best.

Now I’m looking around at other options. Some on my radar include commencal meta power 29 and Marin alpine trail e2. However it is very unlikely I’ll be able to get one of those until spring 2022.

The local shop I tested at told me they have RIP e9’s coming in within a month and were willing to sell me the WFO e9 at a slight discount since it was a demo bike. I would prefer the rip e9 if I went the Niner route. I really liked the Bosch motor and it felt really good.

so should I wait? I’ve been desperate for an ebike and now that I’ve ridden one, I’m absolutely sold. Truthfully the Niner is my least favorite looking bike, but the specs are decent and the shop was offering $300 off. So would be $6k. The 3 bikes I mentioned were all in the same price range with the Marin being the best spec and most progressive bike in geometry, followed by the commencal. And those 2 have the shimano motor.

thoughts? I ride my regular MTB now so it’s not like I am completely bikeless but I would ride my ebike so much more often. While I am eager, I am willing to wait if necessary.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

rip e9 ftw !


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

natrat said:


> rip e9 ftw !


Ride now, not later


----------

